# Large security job question for the community...



## GregS (May 22, 2007)

There are many many alarm systems that do what you are describing. Some can even send out SMS messages now too, but that may require a small monthly fee to tie into a cell network.

You can even do the whole thing with a DVR and relays, but I would still have an alarm system in place.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

If you ever goto home depot or lowes, there are call buttons and they are wireless with preprogrammed prompts announcing over the PA or whatever. I don't know the manufacturer off hand but there are some that can be triggered by alarm contacts and page on two way radio.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

Here is a company called Ritron, I have installed these at various commercial and industrial enviroments. Many others but I have lots of experience with Ritron and have implemented Ritron products at Costco across California.

http://www.ritron.com
http://www.ritron.com/prod_rqt.html


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

Why don't you just use a dialer. Set it up so that when the alarm trips it calls the security guard. Everyone has cell phones now and you don't need to pay for a dialer. Its just like making a phone call.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

the guy asked for a wireless notification device and i'd figure maybe he can setup the guards two way radio exsisting to monitor a certain talk group or frequency.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Have it make an make an announcement over the mall's PA system. :laughing: I assume that they each have portable radios? Make it trigger an alarm over the radio when one of the doors open


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

slowforthecones said:


> If you ever goto home depot or lowes, there are call buttons and they are wireless with preprogrammed prompts announcing over the PA or whatever. I don't know the manufacturer off hand but there are some that can be triggered by alarm contacts and page on two way radio.


They are made by detex, had to work on a couple of them, pretty basic system that can be tied into an alarm system as well.


----------



## bdashley (May 2, 2009)

*alarm systems*

hey hows it going.Just my 2 cents worth here. Many new alarm systems intergrate very very easy with door access systems that are designed just for them.Paradox and dsc make a great kick butt system that is easy to install and very very end user friendly.Check them out.They have relays called PGMS that are incredible how you can make them function and react to an alarm. Good luck!:thumbup:


----------

